# run.



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Is this a joke? if so I don't get it?

Charlie


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

:? :? snap


----------



## Jansen (Oct 8, 2009)

:?:


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

SteviedTT said:


> :? :? snap


Double snap :? :? :?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

:? triple snap!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Now I get it :?


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Now I get it :?


Do you want to explain to the rest of us??????


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

Possibly that the second bloke is "brown" and Nick Griffin is saying run, because he doesn't like brown people? :?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Sparks001 said:


> Possibly that the second bloke is "brown" and Nick Griffin is saying run, because he doesn't like brown people? :?


I really hope that isn't right.

Charlie


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

The joke is the OP
:lol:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

:wink:


----------

